# Where does a bass clarinettist change the register?



## Enthalpy

Hello you all!

A bass clarinet has more notes at the low end than most soprano ones: it adds a written Eb, optionally D C# C, to the soprano's E. At least the Eb fingering makes a decent Bb on the second register (clarion versus chalumeau if you wish).

So, *do you bass clarinettists play these Bb, optionally the A G# G, on the first or on the second register?* Or do you choose case-by-case the option that eases the fingerings?

Thank you!


----------

